# wood turning sharpening angle gauge ,how is it used?



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi Guys 
I've been a woodworker for more than 33 years but have recently just started turning I've got sharpening done pretty well for all of the gouges that I can use my Oneway Wolverine Grinding Jig 8" low-speed grinder and CBN grinding wheels, but I'm concerned about maintaining the same angel on my scrapers and bevel tools that you just use the rest you set at an angle (platform), so I, ve been investigating angle gauges, this one looks pretty good but I'm confused why it seems to have two angles on each side. Am I missing the obvious? Does anyone out there have this gauge that can clarify why it has two angles on each side for me and how it's used for each angle?

Thanks Jim


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> Does anyone out there have this gauge that can clarify why it has two angles on each side for me and how it's used for each angle?


Don't have that gauge, but the angles you are referring to are complementary - that is, when added to each other they should equal 90 degrees. Basic trig stuff.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Brad said it but basically it means that each corner can set 2 angles depending upon which side you put on the tool rest.

I 3D printed one of those and I don't really like it.  The angle is set at the point the tool rest intersects the wheel so the thickness of the tool and the size of the wheel (6" vs 8" for example) means that the angle is actually different at the edge but for repeatability it works fine. That said, I find it just as easy to simply use the existing bevel to set the tool rest to match the bevel angle. What I do is use a sharpie to color the bevel, eye ball the angle while holding the tool up to the wheel and turn the wheel by hand to see if it removes the marker across the entire bevel (not just the tip or the heal). If not tweak and repeat.

BTW, I prefer a belt for sharpening my turning tools but that is another discussion.


----------



## AADavidBB (May 6, 2021)

Not sure how that one works, but I've seen a really neat device that you put a knife into, turn on a little laser, the laser shines straight onto the knife edge, and the laser's reflection on the inside of the jig, tells you what angle the knife is sharpened at.


----------



## sawdust1whisperer (Nov 11, 2014)

When you do something Jim you sure do it the right way.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Jim, I'm guessing…but when you say 2 angles on each side, I think you're looking at it the wrong way. The long flat surface sits on your platen, and the shorter side is the angle you match to the wheel. Flip the gauge over and it allows  you to set that second angle. That's the Stuart Baty gauge and you need 3 of them to have all the angles that he (apparently) thinks are important. If none of this makes sense, or I'm wrong, I'll go sit in the corner. Here's a pic I wish this was larger):


----------



## bigJohninvegas (May 25, 2014)

I have seen the Stuart Baty jig, but have never used one. 
I use the Raptor jigs with my oneway wolverine to get repeatable angles. works well for me.

https://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/171/5188/raptor-Set-Up-Tools


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

After watching Stewart (we had him over for a demo), I'm surprised his gauge has anything other than a 40 degree angle. 

[The boy is good]



> Jim, I m guessing…but when you say 2 angles on each side, I think you re looking at it the wrong way. The long flat surface sits on your platen, and the shorter side is the angle you match to the wheel. Flip the gauge over and it allows you to set that second angle. That s the Stuart Baty gauge and you need 3 of them to have all the angles that he (apparently) thinks are important. If none of this makes sense, or I m wrong, I ll go sit in the corner. Here s a pic I wish this was larger):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

